# anyone need a fishing buddy this week or weekend



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

Have my own gear inshore , wade fishing or blue water if the waves ever get under 3 feet. Dying to get on the water. I will pay my way, clean fish, and clean the boat.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

I am fishing the next two days. Call 832-226-1468 if you want to go in the morning


----------

